# Meetings > Workshops >  LuCI Translation Sprint

## Acinonyx

Την Κυριακή, 18 Μαρτίου 2012 στις 12:00, θα γίνει στο hackerspace.gr ένα sprint για να μεταφραστεί το LuCI - το επίσημο web interface του OpenWrt - σε όσο το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στα ελληνικά.
Όπως θα δείτε στο pootle του LuCI, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μεταφρασμένο σε ποσοστό 10%. Ελπίζω, την Κυριακή να καταφέρουμε να το φτάσουμε πάνω από 90% ή ακόμη και 100%!

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλή φάση να γινόντουσαν και άλλα τέτοια...

----------


## romias

Κανένα νέο?

----------


## θανάσης

Καλημέρα.
Σε περιμέναμε.

----------


## romias

Τις Κυριακές είμαι ρεζερβέ.
Σήμερα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον μάθημα

----------

